# Greenlee deal



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Doesn't make you wonder who they can do that when a decent pair of lineman's cost over $40 alone?

I think for a new helper that will not use his tools much this is not a bad deal. 
For those of us who use the hell out of our tools I'll stick tot he good stuff.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

strippers are only things not made overseas

Handling greenlee tools in person, its obvious these are subpar quality


on another note, i received a brand new pair of greenlee heavy gauge wire cutters, made in japan


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't get the Greenlee hand tools confused with their other stuff. Great set for someone who's just starting out but the overall quality just isn't there.

Most of the residential guys on here could probably make that set last two years!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Pilky said:


> For those of you who like Greenlee tools this is a pretty sweet deal. 6 tools for $40 bucks.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_140468-72068-0159-36_0__?productId=3265563&Ntt=greenlee&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dgreenlee%26page%3D3


Does it come with that blue box he's putting in?

I bought a new pair of Klien's for $29 and it came with a "free" pair of gloves. 

The Klien's without the gloves were $25. 

Hmm,, think the gloves were really free?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Almost without exception anything that says Greenlee and cost less than $200 is junk.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> Almost without exception anything that says Greenlee and cost less than $200 is junk.




I have the little green conduit level. I love it.
Other than that I don't use much they make. Love the drill/tap all in one set, ko cutters. I think that is all the greenlee tools I own now.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I have the little green conduit level. I love it.
> Other than that I don't use much they make. Love the drill/tap all in one set, ko cutters. I think that is all the greenlee tools I own now.


Them slug busters work great. Didn't like the ratcheting wrench that came with it as the grip fell off the first day.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Them slug busters work great. Didn't like the ratcheting wrench that came with it as the grip fell off the first day.



I use a hydraulic cutter with greenlee slug busters. No wrenching for me.:no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> Almost without exception anything that says Greenlee and cost less than $200 is junk.



Grit hole saws?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I use a hydraulic cutter with greenlee slug busters. No wrenching for me.:no:


I had the choice of that when the boss was getting me a new set. But I like to take my time when I'm working and don't want to carry the extra tool up to the job site. We have a hydraulic in the shop. But it rarely gets used. 
I never liked using shop tools as the younger guys destroy them and don't bother to say anything. There are very few co-workers I will lend anything to.


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> Almost without exception anything that says Greenlee and cost less than $200 is junk.


I prefer Greenlee nut drivers over Kliens


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

stryker21 said:


> I prefer Greenlee nut drivers over Kliens


I have a set of Craftsman deep well nut drivers that have a cushioned triangular handle and a place to use a wrench on them. I've had them 15 years and never broke them. 
They were the only complete set on the shelf that day. They don't carry them any more but I did see them in the Craftsman industrial catalog once.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

stryker21 said:


> I prefer Greenlee nut drivers over Kliens


Why? They're almost identical.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jza said:


> Don't get the Greenlee hand tools confused with their other stuff. Great set for someone who's just starting out but the overall quality just isn't there.
> 
> Most of the residential guys on here could probably make that set last two years!





> Most of the residential guys on here could probably make that set last two years


And how do you Know that if you have less than 5 years in the trade..:blink:

I would stick with the Klein hand tools my self :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> And how do you Know that if you have less than 5 years in the trade..
> 
> I would stick with the Klein hand tools my self



What..... you can't know anything until you're five years in... then suddenly you know everything? :blink:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I bought their pliers and dikes last Summer, they sucked, back to Kliens.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I have the little green conduit level. I love it.
> Other than that I don't use much they make. Love the drill/tap all in one set, ko cutters. I think that is all the greenlee tools I own now.


I like thier drill/ tap set and thier unibits but the unibits are identicle to Lennox. 


Wirenuting said:


> Them slug busters work great. Didn't like the ratcheting wrench that came with it as the grip fell off the first day.


I've got a hand drive set also. They are a lifesaver when the quickdraw 90 wont fit.



480sparky said:


> Grit hole saws?


Never tried them.



stryker21 said:


> I prefer Greenlee nut drivers over Kliens


That is like saying I would rather have a s**t sandwich on toast instead of bread, no matter which way you look at it you still have a piece of s**t in your hand.:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> What..... you can't know anything until you're five years in... then suddenly you know everything? :blink:


 I have 35 years in and I KNOW NOTHING:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> ............That is like saying I would rather have a s**t sandwich on toast instead of bread, no matter which way you look at it you still have a piece of s**t in your hand.:whistling2:


Greenlee carbide grit holesaws cost less than a c-note, and I wouldn't call them shît.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Greenlee carbide grit holesaws cost less than a c-note, and I wouldn't call them shît.


I actually forgot I quoted you, I was going to say I've never tried them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> I actually forgot I quoted you, I was going to say I've never tried them.



I've had my 6-3/8 since '94, and I've forgotten how much it cost back then.


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

jza said:


> Why? They're almost identical.


The handles on the Greenlee's are bigger and fit my XL size hand better


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Pilky said:


> For those of you who like Greenlee tools this is a pretty sweet deal. 6 tools for $40 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK for loaner tools if you need some for a helper or something but these would not be my everyday work tools.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Greenlee hand tools are crap.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chinese junk.

But they do have some good stuf out there, such as the ultra-cutters, drill/tap bits, d'versibits, etc.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I do like the level I have from them.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Chinese junk.
> 
> But they do have some good stuf out there, such as the ultra-cutters, drill/tap bits, d'versibits, etc.


Drill tap bits are da bomb..........


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

knockout sets, step bits, hole saws and anything over 200 dollars is about all greenlee has that is worth a darn. For hand tools stick with Klien, Ideal, Knipex, Wiha, Witte, Wera, Craftsman, the list goes on and on. The one thing from greenlee that people like but I wont buy from them is there levels. Why pay $40 on a rebranded Checkpoint level that you can buy brand new from Wireman.com for $25. Or Chadstoolbox has a wide selection of Checkpoint levels. As far as meters go stick with the big 3; Fluke, BK Precision, or Ideal. And for tele-comm go with either Paladin (which is a Greenlee owned company), Fluke/Harris, or Ideal Industries


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Greenlee*

I lost my Klien strippers .

I was at HD and they didnt have my Klein strippers in stock. Guy said come back tommorrow, we are getting a truck in.

Didnt take the time to tell him I live an hour north of the store and there will be no "tommorrow" for me.

Left-went to Lowe's and got the Greenlee stripper's they had. 

Why can't EVERYONE sell Klein stuff?

EDIT: I had 4 HD gift cards and 1 Lowe's gift card in my pocket.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

jza said:


> I do like the level I have from them.



That is the level I was talking about.:thumbsup:


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

sparky723 said:


> I lost my Klien strippers .
> 
> I was at HD and they didnt have my Klein strippers in stock. Guy said come back tommorrow, we are getting a truck in.
> 
> ...


Hope the greenlees work out for you, but the pair I had were dull from the get go


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

jza said:


> Don't get the Greenlee hand tools confused with their other stuff. Great set for someone who's just starting out but the overall quality just isn't there.
> 
> Most of the residential guys on here could probably make that set last two years!


And some commercial forever, right jza


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Josue said:


> And some commercial forever, right jza


Good luck cutting 4/12 BX with Greenlee pliers. 2/14 Romex on the other hand, easy.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Clank said:


> You shouldn't be cutting that size BX with pliers. Use cable cutters for aluminum armor or small bolt cutter for steal armor.


:laughing:


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 15, 2010)

At my local lowes there now $20


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 15, 2010)

They have the linesmen, strippers and multi screwdriver on sale for $20 at my local lowes


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

I found my klein strippers. Greenlee's have been returned.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

My lead guy bought a pair of greenlee linesmen.

It may of been a subtle way of telling me he needs a raise, or has a crack addiction.


----------



## sparky=t (Jan 1, 2011)

jefft110 said:


> My lead guy bought a pair of greenlee linesmen.
> 
> It may of been a subtle way of telling me he needs a raise, or has a crack addiction.


 
how do you know that your heart surgeon did not buy his instruments at the flea market?


----------

